# A Toni, A Tex, and a Spalted



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2011)

It has been a pretty eventful weekend to say the least so to move past it I got into the shop and put my head into turning some pens.  Toni Ransfield was kind enough to make one of her Polymer Clay creations for me and it looks AMAZING...all I did was sand and finish.  Thank you Toni!  I also had a sweet blank from the Texas Hybrid collection (Curtis) in Walnut and a crimson red mix which was difficult to photograph, sorry for the quality.  The last pen was a blank I cut off of a slab of Spalted Maple...this required CA between turns to keep it on the tube.  That stuff is SOFT.

















:usflag:


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jan 24, 2011)

Those all look great Tim.


----------



## itzapen (Jan 24, 2011)

Excellent job Tim, those look fantastic.  Keep up the great work.
Clyde


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## wizard (Jan 24, 2011)

Tim, A beautiful set of pens! Thanks for showing! Regards, Doc


----------



## RMckin5324 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow...................I'm in awe. I don't know what to say.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome looking pens Tim!


----------



## randyrls (Jan 24, 2011)

EXCELLENT!  AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome group of pens.


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Those all look great.  I really like Toni's work but that walnut is incredible and the maple...I can't decide which one I like best.


----------



## jdmacdo (Jan 24, 2011)

All three of them are fantastic...  Nice work and good choies for the blanks


----------



## omb76 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great set of pens!!  You're choice of materials and pen kits is great.  Good job!


----------



## hewunch (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## mrburls (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice group of pen Tim. I like the spalted with the Broadwell kit. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.  I really like the work Toni does with the clay and it's hard to match her work against anyone else because it's just so unique.  Again, thank you for the feeback everyone!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome group of pens.  Very nice work.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Gary.  If I'm ever in Michigan I'll have to stop by to do some fishing


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jan 24, 2011)

It has been said several times already but as far as I am concerned "Awesome" can't be said enough.  Thanks for brightening our day.

BTW I completely understand the problem with the spalted maple.  I have some really punky spalted maple of my own and it has a major appetite for CA.  I just did a leather pen and it was the same way.  Too soft to turn without applying CA.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Jd, I think the Spalted Maple is a favorite of mine as well.  Perhaps I'll turn a couple more in the coming weeks.


----------



## Toni (Jan 24, 2011)

Tim~The blank came out gorgeous!!! WOW you did an awesome job finishing the blank looks great on the kit. Great photos as always:biggrin:


----------



## broitblat (Jan 24, 2011)

High wow factor on all three of those -- nicely done.

  -Barry


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 24, 2011)

Those are gorgeous pens. Makes my motorcycle pen look like a match stick with the same personality.


----------



## bricketts528 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very beautiful pens!  They all look fabulous!


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 24, 2011)

Tim, you did it again.  You have once more come up with magnificent work on three wonderful pens.  Congratulations.
Charles


----------



## boxerman (Jan 24, 2011)

3 very nice pens and your pictures are great to.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 24, 2011)

Excellent work Tim.  Your fit and finish on all look spot on and the photography really shows the shine on each pen.  Not sure what you are using as your back drop (some type of case I presume) but it is generally not distracting and makes the photo's look VERY professional.  I like it when the "holder" if one is used, blends into the back ground so that one really just focuses on the pen.  Your point is generally to sell the pen after all.

That being said, I will say that in the second one there is some "oddity" on the bottom of the box and to the side of the pen that may be exposure related (not certain as this is by NO MEANS an area that I have expertise in) that I personally find distracting.  That is the only thing that is even remotely off in my mind's eye.

Absolutely stunning work, keep em coming.

Mrs.


----------



## Kokopelli2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Last one is my fav!*

I LOVE the last one..where do you get your pen kits however ?


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Kokopelli2010 said:


> I LOVE the last one..where do you get your pen kits however ?


 
I buy all of my kits through PSI.  I started with PSI and while most don't care for the pimp crystals I enjoy the quality of the kits and tend to look past the bling.  In time I'll try different kits.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Toni said:


> Tim~The blank came out gorgeous!!! WOW you did an awesome job finishing the blank looks great on the kit. Great photos as always:biggrin:


 
Can't really take credit for this one Toni, you did all the work...I just put a finish on it:biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 25, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Excellent work Tim. Your fit and finish on all look spot on and the photography really shows the shine on each pen. Not sure what you are using as your back drop (some type of case I presume) but it is generally not distracting and makes the photo's look VERY professional. I like it when the "holder" if one is used, blends into the back ground so that one really just focuses on the pen. Your point is generally to sell the pen after all.
> 
> That being said, I will say that in the second one there is some "oddity" on the bottom of the box and to the side of the pen that may be exposure related (not certain as this is by NO MEANS an area that I have expertise in) that I personally find distracting. That is the only thing that is even remotely off in my mind's eye.
> 
> ...


 
Yea, the Walnut pen didn't want to expose correctly in the pictures so I had to add more light than I wanted to and it has a washed feel to it.  I find that happens with the darker wood/resin mix pens.  The background is a case that came with the PANDORA set I bought for my wife.  Since she wears her glam I use the box for pictures at the moment.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## SGM Retired (Jan 25, 2011)

Great looking pens!!  The Polymer Clay is awsome.  Where did you get spalted maple in Wiesbaden?  Again, Great Job hope I can get my pens looking half as good as yours.  Have you found any "German" pen turners, don't see any IAP members from there.
Gary


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 25, 2011)

SGM Retired said:


> Great looking pens!! The Polymer Clay is awsome. Where did you get spalted maple in Wiesbaden? Again, Great Job hope I can get my pens looking half as good as yours. Have you found any "German" pen turners, don't see any IAP members from there.
> Gary


 
Sergeant Major,

Ebay has a huge selection of wood and vendors that will ship to an APO address.  I bought some choice Spalted Maple, Curly Walnut, and Birdseye Maple.  You can also pick up some nicer selections of rare wood in larger sizes and cut them down to pen blank scale.  I keep missing out on the Honduran Rosewood Burl on exotics so I bought a couple large blocks on ebay the other night and I'll cut them to size before I turn them.

Hope that helps Sergeant Major.


----------



## PenPal (Jan 25, 2011)

Tim,

Theres a song and a hymn I stand all amazed and I do Ten Gun Salute required here at least.

Tonis Creations always move me, simply beautiful with the pink highlights set in graceful blue.
Finished with distinction, display and magnificent photography front to back astounding.

The Red Combination talk about twinkling stars I now see them before me, rich as red velvet.

No less impressive Pen 3 still recovering from the previous two pens individuality I can confirm all my previous observations culminate in this masterclass result, pools of swirling grain, from every angle delightful, smooth as and the polish as near perfect as I have seen and on this forum many come to mind.

I have been well fed with your inspiration, workmanship and seeing eye.

A mate of mine years ago a Solicitor Lawyer used to prefix all his remarks with RESPECT. I echo this statement to say well done Prince of Pens.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 25, 2011)

...what can I say after that?

After those kind words I feel like I should send you a pen or something:biggrin:  I don't know that I deserved all of that, but I'll take it.  Thank you!

I'll keep doing what I do and post for the masses

Take care and best wishes.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Jan 25, 2011)

All are great..... can't decide if I like one any better than the others.


----------



## SGM Retired (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Tim for the info, I don't go after the exotic woods to much I just out out on my farm and cut down a tree and dry/turn.  I have a good mix of nice wood on the farm so if you need more just say the woord and I'll send.  Thanks for doing what you are doing for our country.  Freedom is NOT free!  Thanks.
Gary


----------



## renowb (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW! Very nice pens indeed! That crimson is a beauty! Toni's work is always fantastic and the spalted maple is gorgeous! Nice work!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 26, 2011)

SGM Retired said:


> Thanks Tim for the info, I don't go after the exotic woods to much I just out out on my farm and cut down a tree and dry/turn. I have a good mix of nice wood on the farm so if you need more just say the woord and I'll send. Thanks for doing what you are doing for our country. Freedom is NOT free! Thanks.
> Gary


 
Thanks for the offer Sergeant Major.  I have to work through as much as I can right now since I only have a couple months left in Germany before heading to my next position in DC.  I don't think they will pack up my raw wood so I'll have to send it back to family.  Take care and best wishes...enjoy the farm!


----------



## el_d (Jan 26, 2011)

Great Job, Those are awesome. Love the second one, and the third, but love the first too.

Your finish is pretty Sharp Tim.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice work, excellent finish on those pens!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks again, everyone!  I'm still new at turning so I learn something new every day.  I guess it's been about 5 months now that I've been working the lathe and with any luck I'll figure out how to do the more complex insert stuff.  I just bought a box saw so who knows.


----------

